
Ask HN: Using Ropsten Testnet for production? - sullof
Yesterday I launched Tweedentity, a self-claiming identity system for Ethereum and, for now, Twitter and Reddit. Just yesterday, though, the gas price spiked (for BingoCoin distribution) and setting an identity didn&#x27;t make sense. In fact, while you can set it with 25¢ in normal cases, yesterday, with the gas at 80 Gwei, you&#x27;d have spent $15. This makes me thinking that Ethereum is not really usable by dapps that don&#x27;t have a strong financial incentive. Since Tweedentity works on both Ropsten and Mainnet, I am thinking that it would be better to just support the testnet, and think of it as the production environment. This generates some ethical thoughts. Despite this, I wonder what other people think about it.
======
CryptoPunk
You could look into creating a DappChain using the Loom framework. DappChains
are Ethereum sidechains, that allow near-zero-fee transactions.

[https://loomx.io](https://loomx.io)

This is the application form for their beta program:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdlnBsw1iRAks1F2pD6...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdlnBsw1iRAks1F2pD64K7JybsSIck38GoXl-
iXrEzf-MF4Aw/viewform)

Another option is to use the POA Network:
[https://poa.network/](https://poa.network/)

It's an Ethereum sidechain that uses POA consensus, like Rinkeby.

One advantage with Loom is that they're working on integrating Plasma into
their DappChains, which will reduce the reliance of users on trusting a
particular DappChain's consensus nodes, by allowing a user's client to
automatically call on the Ethereum mainnet to rescue their funds/digital-
assets in case the DappChain's consensus nodes violate the protocol or
otherwise misbehave.

